
Okeanos Explorer Just Found a Japanese WW2 Wreck in the Pacific [Live Video] - eric_h
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhpo3ERVO8E
======
eric_h
For reference this is the project
([http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/okeanos/welcome.html](http://oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/okeanos/welcome.html))

~~~
eric_h
I'm amazed this submission doesn't get more love (maybe it's the fact that
their dives start at 4:30pm ET so there are no up votes from the east coast
crowd leaving work), but this really is great nerd fodder.

Experts commenting on things that are found at the bottom of the pacific ocean
about video being streamed in real time from the bottom of the god damned
pacific ocean! We're living in the future!

I won't bother submitting again, their project is over in 9 days, I believe,
but hopefully some other folks see it and enjoy it.

